# Question About These New "computer Like" Welders



## JR49 (Mar 17, 2016)

With my very old transformer type welder, if I was not going to be welding for 10-15 mins. or longer, I would shut it off (actually, not even sure if that was the right thing to do).  I now have a new Lincoln Power Mig 210 MP with the fancy digital, user interface screen. When I turn it on, it acts kinda like a computer booting up.  So I feel like maybe I should leave it on longer, rather than keep switching it on and off. Problem is, sometimes that 15 mins. turns into an hour or more if I'm cutting some steel that doesn't fit up right or whatever. What do you guys do ?  And, for that mater, was I OK with the old welder?  Thanks,  JR49


----------



## f350ca (Mar 17, 2016)

I've had my Lincoln for over 20 years now. Its still transformer technology but has a digital interface, can't remember the model, 250 something. Set the process and metal thickness and it sets wire speed and voltage. It gets turned on and off as needed. For a 15 minute fit I'd leave it on, if it turned into an hour so be it. I dropped it off a set of forks, years ago, now it hums so it doesn't get left no overnight any more. Seam to be a well made welder, I've had no issues at all.

Greg


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 17, 2016)

I usually leave the mig powered up if I'm doing something like drilling,cutting etc. My machine has a similar power up sequence like your Lincoln. On the Miller 350P you can hear the relay click prior to the setup sequence. Like anything else, relays and such are rated for X number of cycles for its lifespan. A modern welding machine consumes hardly no power while idling by. On the Tig, I will shut down during other prolonged  tasks as the cooling pump is running when machine is on. 
I will add, after heavy welding you should allow the machine to idle for some time until it cools down and NEVER shut down a machine that is actively running a thermally controlled cooling fan. 
Depending on your environment, The skins should be removed once or twice a year and blow out the dust with regulated air pressure. I use this time to clean and put a coat of wax on the painted skins. A well kept machine will give you reliable service and when the time comes to upgrade a clean machine will bring in better resale value.
Please ensure your machine is unplugged when your inside the machine. Not to insult your intelligence, but have seen too many bad thing happen.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 17, 2016)

That sure sounds like a looooong time to wait to use the machine each time you turn it off?  I'd check with the dealer, doesn't sound right to me.

CHuck the  grumpy old guy


----------



## Ironken (Mar 19, 2016)

I totally agree with firestopper! My toys stay powered up from the time I begin working until I am done cleaning up. 

Hey firestopper....a coat of wax on a welder? Seriousely? Just kidding......I do the exact same thing and wipe them down with Harley Spray Cleaner and Polish periodically. You are absolutely right! When it comes time to sell, nobody has ever balked about the price because my equipment looks new.


----------



## Steve-626 (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't see the reason to shut it off

Do you think you are saving power ?

If you're not burning rod; it's not using power.

I turn it on and let it run. 
Let the fan do it's job and let it be ready for me when I want it.


----------



## stupoty (Mar 19, 2016)

I leave my inverter welder powered up to keep the cooling fan running, not that I relay ever notice much heat coming out of the cooling vent, they should use very little power in not welding state.  If I'm going to walk away from it for any amount of time I tend to unplug the stinger and ground clamp from the extension lead's. 

I tend to leave it running for about 10-15 mins after I finnish to get rid of any heat that may have built up (probably over cautious but it is a budget model).  I'm  sure when I first had it the fan turned on and off but it just seems to run all the time now, humm. 

Stuart


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 19, 2016)

I've been turning mine off and on for 20 some years just because I like the quiet. That said no high tech electronics, and it's a 250 amp machine that rarely gets used anywhere near it's power limits of 60% @ 250 amp. Also generally let it run 5-10 minutes after use. Mike


----------



## JR49 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey Guys, I am cheap---but not that cheap!  Wasn't worried about the energy waist, but the fan is pretty loud, but based on these comments (thanks btw.) I think I'll start leaving it on a lot more.  Maybe not for multiple hours of non use, but surely between fit ups and things like that.  Many thanks,  JR49


----------



## Ed. (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a Miller 456 Invision which is a big inverter MIG and I think the last time I looked at the specs they said that it uses about 40 watts of power when not in use but switched on. The fan doesn't come on unless I have been welding at least 350A for a long time, so every now and then  I have accidently left it running all night as I have fogotten to switch it off due to it being silent, however when I weld it stays on till the job is finished, as 40w is not going to bankrupt me as I have a 5kw of solar power connected and I mainly weld during daylight hours.

The Everlast TIG 256P I have is another story, it also is an inverter but the fan is loud and runs constantly, plus with the addition of the noise from the water cooler pump, as soon as the TIG  has cooled down for a few minutes and if there is not going to be any welding for 15-20 minutes then both get shut down so I can get some peace and quiet whilst working in between welds.


----------



## Franko (Dec 15, 2016)

I shut my Miller Inverter Syncrowave 210 if I'm not going to weld for 15-30 minutes. The cooling fan is automatic and runs when it is hot. Even after I turn the power off, the cooling fan stays on for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Sandia (Dec 15, 2016)

I turn my Everlast off if I am not going to use it for 20 or 30 minutes for the same reason as JR49, the cooling fan runs continously as does the water cooler. Just don't want to listen to the noise.


----------



## Ironken (Dec 15, 2016)

Franko said:


> I shut my Miller Inverter Syncrowave 210 if I'm not going to weld for 15-30 minutes. The cooling fan is automatic and runs when it is hot. Even after I turn the power off, the cooling fan stays on for about 30 seconds.



Hey, do you have the AC and pulse expansions on your machine?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 15, 2016)

in my observation,
most equipment that are frequently powered up and down do not seem to have the longevity of equipment that are started infrequently but run longer operation cycles.
the blue screen of death can strike any digital equipment without so much as a warning, a lot of those failures are on startup .

older welder technology, for being less efficient, is highly reliable in most cases.
i'd bet a paycheck on my old tombstone firing up in 2 months
i'd bet a paycheck my miller idealarc-250 will run in a year
i'd bet you another paycheck that my Powcon will fire up tomorrow, but i don't know about next year. only because i used the crap out if it and it's had a hard life.
i don't know if i'd do the same bets with the newer unseasoned technology puked out of China and purchased from amazon or the like.


----------



## Franko (Dec 16, 2016)

Ironken said:


> Hey, do you have the AC and pulse expansions on your machine?



It does have two expansion slots, but I haven't expanded anything.


----------



## Ironken (Dec 16, 2016)

Franko said:


> It does have two expansion slots, but I haven't expanded anything.



Franko, My 210 only has one SD card slot. The reason I ask is as you probably know Miller sells DC pulse expansion cards and AC frequency expansion cards. They are about $175-200 each.

Earlier this year Miller released the software to update machines to these expansion card specs FREE! The only catch is that it only works after a certain serial number. All you need is a blank formatted SD card.

https://www.millerwelds.com/support/system-setup-and-software/tig-software


----------



## Franko (Dec 16, 2016)

I could have been incorrect about the number of slots, Ken.
I think I remember calling Miller about that upgrade and being told it wasn't something helpful for my needs (whatever those are). But, I really don't remember the details.


----------



## Ironken (Dec 16, 2016)

Franko said:


> I could have been incorrect about the number of slots, Ken.
> I think I remember calling Miller about that upgrade and being told it wasn't something helpful for my needs (whatever those are). But, I really don't remember the details.




The AC freq expansion is great on Al. It focuses the arc nicely. The DC pulse expansion is great on stainless especially autogenous welds. I think somebody at Miller kinda blew you off.


----------



## Franko (Dec 16, 2016)

It wouldn't be the first time, Ken.

Are we talking about the expansion card or the upgrade card?


----------



## Ironken (Dec 16, 2016)

Franko said:


> It wouldn't be the first time, Ken.
> 
> Are we talking about the expansion card or the upgrade card?



If we are talking about the same thing, the expansion cards are the upgrade cards. There is one for AC freq and one for DC pulse. With those cards, the respective card must be installed during use to gain the expansion feature. Once removed, the machine goes back to the stock program.

If your machine serial no. is after the serial stated in the link I posted a few threads back, you download the file and save it to a blank SD card. After the card is loaded with the files, insert it into your machine's SD slot and it will save the new files. Boom! Upgrade/expansion done, remove card. This is a better deal cause it's free and after the files are loaded, there is no need to stick cards in to gain the expansion features.


----------



## Franko (Dec 16, 2016)

Months ago, they announced a firmware update that was free. It wasn't an expansion card. That's what I contacted them about.

I'll check into the free expansion. I would be interested in having higher frequency for free. At the time, I just didn't have the juice to pay for it.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't know if it's true or not, but I was told that transformer machines draw the same amount of power weather you're actually welding or just idling.  Inverter machines use very little power when idling, and only use the rated power draw when actually welding.  Either way, I don't think the machine "cares".  On my transformer based MIG machine the fan cycles thermally, while my inverter TIG machine fan runs continuously.  If I'm using the water cooled torch, the water cooler makes enough noise that it gets annoying after awhile.

GG


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 10, 2017)

GarageGuy said:


> Don't know if it's true or not, but I was told that transformer machines draw the same amount of power weather you're actually welding or just idling.


Not true at all.  Power input is a function of the load on the output.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jan 10, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Not true as all.  Power input is a function of the load on the output.



I guess it makes sense when you think about it.  

GG


----------

